# slippery slate...



## ny mason (Apr 4, 2011)

i got a call form an elderly couple looking for some options to make there slate patio less slippery.i have found a few options online such as
safe step & tri coat that sound pretty promising yet would like to get some opinions from people that have actually used it..or if there's any other products/suggestion someone can recommend.

i am having a difficult time finding anything local.

thanks,

JOE


----------



## Supahflid (Mar 22, 2011)

ny mason said:


> i got a call form an elderly couple looking for some options to make there slate patio less slippery.i have found a few options online such as
> safe step & tri coat that sound pretty promising yet would like to get some opinions from people that have actually used it..or if there's any other products/suggestion someone can recommend.
> 
> i am having a difficult time finding anything local.
> ...


I would think the biggest obstacle would be getting a product to bond to the slate. Most coatings need some mechanical profile to achieve good adhesion and that might be tough to get on slate. If you find something you think might work, be sure to do a test area to see how well it will or won't bond.


----------



## custom patios (Jan 2, 2008)

I have used this method on honed stones but have not tried it on slate. If a stone is too shiny or smooth and there is a risk of slippage mop the stones with muriatic acid. let it sit for a few moments and wash with water thoroughly. basically it will etch, just slightly, the hone off the stone resulting a greater coefficient of friction.
sometimes when I am templating a stone and have to cut, grind and polish, the hone becomes shinier than the original one. we dull it back to normal with the acid. 
I have used this on montauk flagstone and worked quite well. perhaps slate will react in a similar manner. 
What I wouldnt do is use some form of profilactic coating to try and raise the COF


----------



## Supahflid (Mar 22, 2011)

custom patios said:


> I have used this method on honed stones but have not tried it on slate. If a stone is too shiny or smooth and there is a risk of slippage mop the stones with muriatic acid. let it sit for a few moments and wash with water thoroughly. basically it will etch, just slightly, the hone off the stone resulting a greater coefficient of friction.
> sometimes when I am templating a stone and have to cut, grind and polish, the hone becomes shinier than the original one. we dull it back to normal with the acid.
> I have used this on montauk flagstone and worked quite well. perhaps slate will react in a similar manner.
> What I wouldnt do is use some form of profilactic coating to try and raise the COF


I don't know if muriatic will touch the slate. Hydrochloric acid reacts with calcium carbonate; that's why that method work on some natural stones and not others. Now, it might have some effect on the slate, so it's worth a try and it probably won't hurt it. Just be sure to do a test spot!


----------

